# 2011 F5 Enve Fork



## AdamRTTT (Jan 6, 2010)

So I received my new fork yesterday and looks pretty good! It has a gloss finish but is not bare carbon. Take a look for yourself...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

You got a $480 fork to replace a considerably less expensive one and you are complaining?


----------



## AdamRTTT (Jan 6, 2010)

Whooa there tiger!!! I'm not complaining, just letting everyone see what the new fork looks like. Nice overreacting though.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

That looks really pretty good. But, it came with a gloss finish? I thought they were being shipped with a satin finish. Another poster had to clear coat his with gloss, but was able to add a red pinstripe first before applying the coating which got the fork a little closer to looking like the OEM. If it's coming already with a gloss coat then I'm sold, I will just have to live without the red stripe.


----------



## AdamRTTT (Jan 6, 2010)

That's correct, it has a gloss finish but is missing the matching red stripe and is painted black, not bare carbon. Look good IMHO.

Also, I held both forks in hand and i could clearly tell the ENVE fork was lighter. I asked my LBS to weigh each of them after they cut the stem but they forgot to. Maybe someone else can get us the specific weight difference?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Interesting. 

This must have been the "stock replacement fork" because the fork that I got 2 weeks ago was not the "stock replacement fork" and was not gloss coated. However, I do like my red stripe!


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I told my LBS at the end of last week that I wanted the Felt/ENVE (based upon how the ENVE/Felt fork turned out) fork as a replacement and then got an email today stating that their Felt rep told them that they haven't decided yet as to whether or not they are going to be replacing the defective fork with an ENVE or Easton.... What??? I really don't think I want the Easton version. Additionally my LBS mechanic stated that you could use a non-tapered steerer tube fork on the new F5 as long as you had a shim (or something). If that's the case then why doesn't Felt just offer the Devox fork with the appropriate shim?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dray3573 said:


> I told my LBS at the end of last week that I wanted the Felt/ENVE (based upon how the ENVE/Felt fork turned out) fork as a replacement and then got an email today stating that their Felt rep told them that they haven't decided yet as to whether or not they are going to be replacing the defective fork with an ENVE or Easton.... What??? I really don't think I want the Easton version. Additionally my LBS mechanic stated that you could use a non-tapered steerer tube fork on the new F5 as long as you had a shim (or something). If that's the case then why doesn't Felt just offer the Devox fork with the appropriate shim?


Dray -- Just sent you a PM Zach & my contact @ Felt. He monitors the forum on occasion. Highly recommend you give him a call.

I'm really concerned with how they are handling this -- 4 months after it became public. I understand it takes time to assess available product, determine sufficient capacity to fulfill product already in the field and future production and get supply agreements in place, but to have "not decided yet", 4+ months later? I hope it's just a miscommunication.


----------



## BuffaloBud (Aug 30, 2010)

My fork was replaced with a ENVE co-branded fork tonight. Pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## vtloki (Feb 22, 2011)

Don4 said:


> Dray -- Just sent you a PM Zach & my contact @ Felt. He monitors the forum on occasion. Highly recommend you give him a call.
> 
> I'm really concerned with how they are handling this -- 4 months after it became public. I understand it takes time to assess available product, determine sufficient capacity to fulfill product already in the field and future production and get supply agreements in place, but to have "not decided yet", 4+ months later? I hope it's just a miscommunication.


Yah, this is how I'm feeling right now. I ordered a Felt F75 on December 13th, and I still haven't got my bike yet... This was my first new road bike, for my first full season of triathlon's. I'm just looking forward to getting it, so I've had to taper my enthusiasm. But, it's still kinda cold here in Northern VA, and my first tri isn't until end of March, so I guess as long as I have it before then...


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

How does it ride compared to the old Felt fork?


----------



## AdamRTTT (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure... there is still a layer of ice and snow up here so I haven't got a chance to ride it outside yet. She pretty smooth on the trainer though.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Got the word that my fork will be at the shop in about a week. It will probably already have the gloss clear coat, but a part of me is hoping it doesn't, that way I can add the red pinstripe and then clear coat it. We'll see...


----------

